# Looking for a story



## kingcrow (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm looking for a story that used to be on here before they migrated everything to the new site. I believe it was called "Coming into my own," cannot remember who the author was.
Any help would be great!


----------



## agouderia (Feb 27, 2019)

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/...-1-4-by-mk3-bhm-bbw-eating-fantasy-mwg.20100/

This story never migrated anywhere - but was originally posted here on the "new" Library Boards back in 2007 - only to be moved to the according Library Archive after it no longer was "Recent". 

If you remember the title of a story - or the writer's name - the easiest thing to do is enter it into the "search" line at the top right of this page, right underneath your account information after log-in.


----------



## kingcrow (Mar 3, 2019)

agouderia said:


> https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/...-1-4-by-mk3-bhm-bbw-eating-fantasy-mwg.20100/
> 
> This story never migrated anywhere - but was originally posted here on the "new" Library Boards back in 2007 - only to be moved to the according Library Archive after it no longer was "Recent".
> 
> If you remember the title of a story - or the writer's name - the easiest thing to do is enter it into the "search" line at the top right of this page, right underneath your account information after log-in.



I tried that but it didn’t work for me. Thank you though for sharing the link though


----------



## agouderia (Mar 4, 2019)

This is strange. I'm an extremely non-technical person and could find the story easily with the mentioned search function - in a first go it instantly popped up on my desktop computer. Now I tried again via phone - same thing; it immediately showed.

So I checked some more - and the only potential problem I could identify was that if you are viewing a certain board - not the main page - and then type into the "search" function, there is a pre-checked box "search this forum only". Then of course, if you are not on the right Library archive forum and do not disable the check - then "no results" will show.

In case anybody else here knows more about which problem we could be dealing with regarding the story search function, I'd be grateful for more information. 
Also - now in the course of the current board changes, I'll see that we revise, update and maybe simplify the "story search" sticky on this forum.


----------



## kingcrow (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah I tried it again and sure enough it came up. Weird
Maybe you can help me with finding another story from WAY long ago. It was called "Step-Siblings" I believe. It used to be in the forums and then it disappeared and I haven't seen it in years, but maybe it's saved somewhere else? Any help would be great.


----------

